

Optimizing Django: tricks for faster page loads - alonswartz
http://www.turnkeylinux.org/blog/django-compress

======
samueladam
This is not optimizing django.

This is use django-compress to bundle your js and css to have fewer HTTP
requests and use HTTP expire headers for longer client-side caching.

~~~
diehell
Any good material/resource for optimizing django? If you know any.. Learning
it for a while now...

~~~
metamemetics
<http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/topics/cache/>

and check ur pages to make sure ORM isnt making ridiculous querys

edit: also use PNGCrush on ur PNGs if you made them with Adobe:
<http://sourceforge.net/projects/pmt/files/>

~~~
diehell
Thank You, good Sir.

------
anotherpaulg
This blog article gives a good illustration of why I built InstaCDN. Getting
your js/css/image assets combined, minified, gzipped and served from a CDN is
tedious and error prone.

The article describes how to install some prerequisite minification software
and perform series of configuration steps that span python, html,
apache/lighttpd. It seems likely that his instructions will provide improved
performance, but there's no CDN integration, some configuration details are
left up to the reader to puzzle out and the comments already include some
"gotchas" from real world configuration interactions.

InstaCDN is an alternative approach that does all the right stuff through a
trivial REST API.

Would love some feedback, and to find out if/how it's breaking any of your
complex css/js.

<http://www.instacdn.com/>

~~~
inerte
Seems nice, but I would try just to see it working and then give up. You have
bills and it's a free service... Not having any kind of paid plan or income
strategy makes you look suspicious.

~~~
anotherpaulg
It's just a side project right now. And amazon cloudfront is amazingly
inexpensive. It would take a lot of adoption before I would need to start
charging anyone.

------
sirn
While I have not used it myself (my projects are either internal or rather
write-heavy), I heard a lot of good things about Cache Machine[1] (which is
used in Mozilla Addons) and Johnny Cache[2]. Both provides automatic caching
and invalidation of Django model.

    
    
      [1]: http://github.com/jbalogh/django-cache-machine
      [2]: http://packages.python.org/johnny-cache/

------
samratjp
Could be handy with Google App Engine. Other than that, doesn't seem
extraordinarily "optimizing"

------
po
While the versioning looks useful, for CSS/javascript compression I'm
interested in knowing if most people use a language framework or if they
configure the web server to do it.

